# PPI



## rjmaster19 (Jan 13, 2010)

I purchased the PPI material for the computer exam (its 90% the same as electronics and power), and I'm a bit unimpressed by the coverage of the computer exam. In addition to the comments made by others (that its too general of a book), it doesn't seems to cover the topics properly. For example, according to the NCEES specification, Computer Architecture is 35% of the exam. The book has three (3!!!) pages on this subject.

I also purchased the 'Exam Cafe'. I like that there are lots of questions. However, when you compare the question in the NCEES sample exam to the PPI questions, there is a HuGE difference in the level of difficulty. Ditto for the PPI sample exam book.

Any one who has used Exam Cafe or PPI sample test for power, ele, comp, are these questions really representative of the exam??

Any other help is always appreciated!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## zaphod (Jan 14, 2010)

I used PPI twice (failed the first time) for electrical power. I found the structure of the review useful, even though I fell off the wagon before fininsing each time (at least on the second pass I got closer).

To me it was confidence. I spent a LOT of time studying the SECOND time. I basically took the last two weeks off from work to isolate myself and worked PROBLEMS. Take practice exams and use this website for information. There are "gimme-points" that you just cannot afford to leave on the table, that you will only find if you have spent time in your references and working problems over and over and over and over.

It probably cost me well over a thousand to pass the PE. I believe that PPI was worth the cost. I learned a lot about things that I had forgotten over thirty years.


----------



## Zaher (Jan 15, 2010)

zaphod said:


> I used PPI twice (failed the first time) for electrical power. I found the structure of the review useful, even though I fell off the wagon before fininsing each time (at least on the second pass I got closer).
> To me it was confidence. I spent a LOT of time studying the SECOND time. I basically took the last two weeks off from work to isolate myself and worked PROBLEMS. Take practice exams and use this website for information. There are "gimme-points" that you just cannot afford to leave on the table, that you will only find if you have spent time in your references and working problems over and over and over and over.
> 
> It probably cost me well over a thousand to pass the PE. I believe that PPI was worth the cost. I learned a lot about things that I had forgotten over thirty years.


Zaphod,

When did you pass PE power test? Would you please list the books that you used to pass the exam.

Thanks


----------

